# Boot Camp ne va pas a son terme



## Mikmak49 (8 Mars 2021)

Bonjour, 
Depuis un imac 2007 sous el capitan l'installation windows 7 avec Boot Camp n'arrive  pas à son terme . J'ai téléchargé windows 7 iso , la procédure se déroule normalement jusqu'a la partition du disque elle aussi exécutée , le redémarrage automatique a bien lieu mais  , là , je me retrouve avec l'écran blanc avec  la pomme bloqué . Si j'éteint  ,  ensuite a l'ouverture j'ai l'écran noir avec  “Not bootable device insert disk .... “  (ce qui aurait du apparaitre a la fin de la procédure ) Après  avoir éteint si je redémarre touche Alt  , n'apparaissent que le disque macintosh hd et le recovery . Si je retourne sur Boot camp j'ai accès a supprimer la partition . J'ai l'impression que ma clé usb  d'installation “Wininstall“  créée par Bott Camp n'est pas bootable ?


----------



## Locke (9 Mars 2021)

Aucun rapport dans la section Mac de bureau, on déménage.


----------

